# Legally Armed Man Protests BO



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the sign!



> MSNBC is having an on air meltdown over a man their camera crew videotaped openly carrying a handgun at an anti-Obama protest in Portsmouth, New Hampshire this morning near where Barack Obama will be holding a town hall meeting later today.
> 
> MSNBC showed footage of the man with the gun openly holstered to his right leg. He was holding a large sign with words about the tree of liberty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong with getting a *two for one* on your Constitutional Rights!  Nice post!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Where is Charlie ??


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

After some reflection, I kinda hope it's a fake gun and that the guy carrying is not a yahoo. when the guy is interviewed, I hope he can speak calmly and rationally. We don't need to create a false impression that only whackos are opposed to the health care bill. This has the potential to backfire.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

+1 very good point


----------



## 187 (Jul 3, 2007)

I wish they were all packing!



Wolfman said:


> the government has grown by leaps and bounds while the rights of the citizens have been further restricted. The government budget swells like a fat tick while the small businesses are regulated and taxed to the point of failure. The symptoms of this are everywhere, environmental "feel good" laws, the skyrocketing taxes and fees to pay for entitlement programs, government takeover of financial and industrial businesses, the ramming through of gargantuan bills that have not been read or scrutinized before being written into law...This incremental eradication of the liberties that our founders fought and died for is why we're in the tub of shit we are in today.


The sad part, is that it's happening right in front of our eyes. We're smart enough and patriotic enough to know it's happening, but what are we doing about it?
I've written numerous letters to D.C, spoke with a thousand cohorts. We're all in agreement, but what's next? I'm all ears. 
We need a *"real"* tea party.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I said "kinda." If the guy is cool, rational and wary and doesn't let himself get trapped/corneered with no out but self defense then I'm happy with it. I was just worried. Obama's folks brought in a bunch of paid goons for this and they could have pushed the envelope to create a negative incident. They already beat up a black guy at one meeting and there have been fights at others. I want any negative publicity to be on them. I bet the Boston goons were some surprised and unprepared. I bet the Boston goons didn't follow President Obama's advice not to bring just a knife to a gun fight. But I guess if his Black Panthers can bring batons to voting places we can show them that two can play the game. Obama wanted the Dems to get tougher. I guess he didn't expect us to up the ante. But Obama' goons are not dumb. The next time will be interesting.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

The next revolution could be imminent....Everyone always thought it was the Republicans who were going to "violate our civil rights and piss on the 1st amendment." Looks like its going to be that socialist, dare I say "@$$ho!e" in the White House who is going to really destroy the constitution. I fear our guns are next.


----------



## 187 (Jul 3, 2007)

uspresident1 said:


> I fear our guns are next.


From my cold dead hands!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Why would it need to be a fake gun? Is the Constitution a fake document? Do citizen's rights only exist under certain governmentally-mandated "safe" circumstances?
> 
> People aren't opposed to the idea of health care reform, they are opposed to the draconian power the current proposals give the government to influence our personal lives and freedoms. They are opposed to Congress ramming through laws without a second thought to how it will eventually affect the country. The citizens of the USA are being treated like commoners, with a ruling class that has decided they know what's best for us - even though most of them have never worked an honest job in their lives. These programs that are being rammed through are designed to keep the population both docile and dependent on the government to provide their needs - thus ensuring that the masses will stay in line. Now some have started to speak up, and it has the ruling class scared - scared enough to fly flags of panic and stir up fear and division among the people who aren't motivated enough to look beneath the news stories. A fake gun? Please....
> 
> ...


Very Well Said, Very Well.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Unfortunately I found out about Obama's NH town hall meeting today on my way to work when it was too late to take a vacation day and join the protest.

187 WROTE:



> I've written numerous letters to D.C, spoke with a thousand cohorts. We're all in agreement, but what's next? I'm all ears.
> We need a "real" tea party.


General Patton said:


> A pint of sweat, saves a gallon of blood


All of us need to take action now so our guns are not pried from "our cold dead hands."

Perhaps we need a thread or sub-forum on "tea parties" and other things we can do besides just write emails or letters or post comments here.

Opposing the socialization of 17% of our economy is just one thing that needs to be done. Crap and tax will be back. Next summer it will be amnesty for illegals. We cannot get lost in the trees and forget the forest. We also need to prepare for 2010.

Some have said protesting to our Massachusetts congressional delegation is a waste of time and effort. I do not think it will change their vote, but it is still worth doing.

What we need to do is throw them out of office. Normally this might be impossible to do, but I think the sleeping giant is awakening. Obama's numbers are turning and what may have been impossible, may just be extremely difficult.

We are not going to get our hope and change until we throw the bums out.

The one I would most like to see voted out is Bwarney. He and Dodo put us in this economic mess with the CRA and opposing any reins on Fannie and Freddie. Defeating him would be the most difficult of any of our Mass delegation, but by 2010, depending on what happens to Israel and the economy anything might be possible.

I just came across this website of someone running against him. I don't know anything about him other than what's on his website (which among other things says he supports the NRA). It's silent about the Quinn bill but that's not a congressional issue anyway.

Earl Henry Sholley for U.S. Congress ::: Massachusetts Fourth Congressional District

Anybody know anything about him? Anyone know anyone else who is running?

Anybody know of anyone good that's running against Delahunt?

What about our other clowns?

Tea parties may be good, but how about some blood, sweat, and beers for new reps that will actually represent us?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Where is Charlie ??


 Behaving himself 50 miles away....but yes, I was carrying a pistol:flipoff:


----------



## hoofreakinyah (Jul 25, 2009)

i know what you mean about hoping he didn't say or do anything stupid or crazy if he is claiming to represent conservatives. personally, i think wearing a sidearm there is a bad idea due to others being able to grab it from you or otherwise putting LE and the Secret Service on edge (why add to people's headaches if you don't have to)... a statement, though, is a statement. 
as a christian, and i mean according to my faith, i believe in making sure everyone is helped and taken care of, and i sometimes find it REALLY hard to keep that in mind because , like being asked to turn the other cheek...well, sometimes it sucks. so, i do wish everyone , at least in this country, could be somehow guaranteed food, water, shelter, basic health care and whatever is takes to keep them going, with the goal and hope that they will pay it back or pay it forward. i know it won't work that way, but my faith tells me part of my job in life is to help others even when it means sacrificing for someone i disagree with or even hate. again, it sucks, but i feel like i've been forgiven, not just from above, so many times when i didn't "deserve" it, and taken care of even on my worst and least productive days (when in the service, i never once was betrayed or given up on even on my worst days...and on my best days, i was the one taking care of others).
So, at its heart, i understand anyone wanting to people taken care of. on the other hand, i am not sure how to accomplish it in this country. sometimes, my politics or personal opinions about people will become a less-than-subtle form of idolatry, so i am trying to be careful.
regardless, i agree that dissent is necessary provided it is not hurting the real message. the screaming , shouting, easy cliches and bullying on either side just make people look lame and stupid when they might actually have some good ideas. 
holy pee, i just wrote a book! sorry!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> Both Parties do it.


Your right, but the party that is doing it now controls the white house, senate, and the house of reps. This guy in the White House is determined to do whatever he wants, he could care less what the TAXPAYERS that are speaking out want. If he is willing to take this issue all the way, you have to wonder what else he will push without the taxpayers verbal approval.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think that water, food, shelter and clothing are much more of a necessity than health care. But there is no health care crisis in the US. Everyone who needs health treatment gets it. Hospitals cannot turn anyone away, even uninsureds or illegals. 
As a Christian I do believe in helping the truly needy that cannot help themselves. However for most I believe we should teach and require them to fish rather than just handing them a fish on a silver platter. 
Someone posted this here I think and it is just too good not to repeat:


> I recently asked my friend's little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up.
> She said she wanted to be president some day.
> Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, If you were president what would be the first thing you would do?
> She replied, I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people.
> ...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Since it's legal to openly carry your gun in NH, are there limits as to where you're actually allowed to do so (food store, church, library etc) ? 

(Obviously you shouldn't need your gun for food shopping, I'm using hypothetical situations here)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> (Obviously you shouldn't need your gun for food shopping, I'm using hypothetical situations here)


Need? I say two things to 'need'...

1. The world is a fucked up place.

2. When you need a gun, *you really need a gun*.

Unfortunately, since one never knows when they're going to need a gun - one should always carry if it is legal and they are trained and feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

here's an interview with the young gentleman that exercised his 2nd amendment rights at the NH town meeting.

kid held his own against Cris Matthews from MSNBC Hardball

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYUmCj4yud4"]YouTube- Chris Matthews Unloads On Protester Who Carried Gun To Obama Event[/nomedia]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Since it's legal to openly carry your gun in NH, are there limits as to where you're actually allowed to do so (food store, church, library etc) ?
> 
> (Obviously you shouldn't need your gun for food shopping, I'm using hypothetical situations here)


 THere are very few places in NH you are not allowed to carry. Post Offices, courts and federal property are about it. We are even allowed to carry in the State House. I too, dont advocate open carry though there have been times I have done it as well.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> THere are very few places in NH you are not allowed to carry. Post Offices, courts and federal property are about it. We are even allowed to carry in the State House. I too, dont advocate open carry though there have been times I have done it as well.


Add Nuclear Power Plants to the list.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> THere are very few places in NH you are not allowed to carry. Post Offices, courts and federal property are about it. We are even allowed to carry in the State House. I too, dont advocate open carry though there have been times I have done it as well.


Definitely don't want to stir the pot. I do not own a gun, and given my daughter's mindset, I won't. She can't find a pair of nail snips, but I promise you she'd find that 

So why was this an issue then if the man was legally carrying it? Because it was a protest? Are there special laws because a politician was in the mix?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> here's an interview with the young gentleman that exercised his 2nd amendment rights at the NH town meeting.
> 
> kid held his own against Cris Matthews from MSNBC Hardball
> 
> YouTube - Chris Matthews Unloads On Protester Who Carried Gun To Obama Event





> Maybe some of the people bused in from Massachusetts were alarmed, but we're no really concerned about them.


I think this guy did a Fantastic job, and it was crystal clear that Matthew's was DIGGING for something to impeach this guys testimony. FAIL! :flipoff:
It would have been better if it was a live interview face to face, and he was carrying.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

My fears were unfounded. This guy was calm, cool, rational and knowledgeable. In short, he was great.

I don't watch the MSM so all I've seen or heard were some clips on the way in and the You Tube video. Thanks Five-Oh!

I love the part about all the Boston goons that were bused in being shocked about someone carrying.

I did hear one suggestion of a great comeback. What he should have said to Chris Mathews was that wearing a gun sends a tingle down his leg just like listening to BO sends one down Chris' leg.

And perhaps it would have been good if he could have quoted three of the sentences before the Tree of Liberty part of Jefferson's quote:



> And what country can preserve its' liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to fact, pardon and pacify them.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

One man was arrested inside Portsmouth High School before the arrival of POTUS. He was a man armed with a knife and who had a gun in his truck parked nearby. He is currently being held for further investigation. He had not license, according to reports. He is a man from Rye, NH. From news reports and people I know who were there the protesters were faced with hostile Obama supporters who pretty much neutralized their protest with drumming and shouting. There were no major disagreements with Obama inside even though they expected some and Obama was somewhat disappointed he could not confront the opposition. As I've said before this once conservative "Live Free or Die" state is quickly changing with most of those in my town now even more firmly in the march toward the Democratic agenda. Meanwhile in Maine the other day Republican Senator Olympia Snowe speaking on TV came out sounding like an Obama supporter. A friend in Maine said that state too has seen the last of conservatism and she recognizes this. Snowe basically said the wave of protests against Obama's health plans is hurting the Republican Party.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> here's an interview with the young gentleman that exercised his 2nd amendment rights at the NH town meeting.
> 
> kid held his own against Cris Matthews from MSNBC Hardball
> 
> YouTube - Chris Matthews Unloads On Protester Who Carried Gun To Obama Event


That guy was an everyday citizen and did a great job against Hugo Matthews. I am getting a tingle thinking about all these non-Republicans starting to stand up and fight this rise of socialism.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Do I have a problem with this guy bringing a gun to a town hall meeting...NO - because he was legally registered to do so. No problem. Would I have kept an eye on him if I were working the detail...probably - just for my own safety...but last I checked - I have a gun too...As much as I don't like the man, I would ultimately be there to protect the president and other citizens. So anyone with a gun is a threat.

However, good for him. Openly promoting what he believes and doing it in a PEACEFUL manner! Chris Matthews is a dick. I hate yelling TV personalities who just berate guests. I love Glenn Beck but his incessant yelling at guests and cutting them off drives me nuts. This guy did a great job against Matthews. A+


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry, Pahapoika. I should have credited you with the link to the PMS NBC You Tube video of the "Hard"ball interview. 5-0 just quoted you.

Regarding Snowe. She is a key Senator who needs to be convinced if we are to have any chance of stopping this.

I guess I will try to stop by one of her district offices this Friday on my way up for the weekend. I don't want to drive all the way to Presque Isle or even Bangah. Of the ones in southern-central Maine (Portland, Biddeford, Augusta, Auburn) which is the key office. Probably Auburn? Anyone know?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I should warn you Longknife that her offices check on those who communicate with her. I vote in NH and was not even answered by them when I wrote concerning this issue even though I own property in that state. She, like the Democrats, care for you only if you can vote for them or supply them with funds.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

The only contact info I provided was my Maine one. Many congressmen do not reply to anyone except their constituents.

So far I have just got the automated reply:



> Your message has been received by Senator Collins's office. We will be in touch with you shortly if you requested a response. Your message has been reprinted below.


When I visit, if they ask for a driver's license I can always say I don't need one to vote why should I need one to just speak with my elected representatives (or I could say I was an illegal alien).


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

When Matthews says he has relitives in the NRA and that believe in the right bear arms, I really with the guy asked him if they only believe in it or do they excersise it. I thought he did a great job though. I like how Matthews asks him the same question and wont let him respond.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

When Mathews said that what he meant was his relatives thought they didn't have to give both their right and their left arm to Obama (just blood and all their change), or possibly for the women folk, that they could wear sleeveless dresses and blouses and would only have to wear a burka.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Its coming.....a revolution, which I thought was the imagination of some extremists years ago, is no so unthinkable any more. Very central people are concerned about the path we are headed down, and will "revolt" in some fashion. I don't predict all out armed mobs taking to the streets....but you may see mass protests, work stoppages and incumbents falling like flies.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wait till they push this oBama healthcare crap through...its going to get ugly.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope incumbents will fall like flies. But we need some viable candidates to oppose them. I am so tired of RINO's.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> Both Parties do it.


It's all about power


Wolfman said:


> I'm not going to get into a discussion on the appropriateness and tactical advantages/disadvantages of open carry, the simple fact of the matter is that just like being able to go to church or having a trial it is a Constitutionally protected right.
> 
> Would it be nice for some if people's homes, vehicles and persons could be searched without a warrant or appropriate probable cause? Would it result in more criminals being brought to trial and a safer environment for all? Yes, it probably would...except *YOU CAN'T DO IT*. Our liberties outweigh the societal benefit of such a demeaning intrusion into the sanctity of a person and his property. This was recognized hundreds of years ago and was so important to the tenets of freedom that it was written into the rules that our government is bound by. This is part of the price that must be paid for freedom.
> 
> ...


Beautiful post Wolfie.

Couldn't have said it better myself.


MSP75 said:


> That guy was an everyday citizen and did a great job against Hugo Matthews. I am getting a tingle thinking about all these non-Republicans starting to stand up and fight this rise of socialism.


@ 3:58

"People fron New Hamshire are used to seeing firearms. No one in New Hampshire was alarmed. Maybe some of the people who were bused in from Massachusetts were alarmed, but we're not really concerned about them...They have their socialism and healthcare scheme over there, they should probably keep it."

He did an *awesome* job against Matthews who pulled out all the stops and unrelated issues to label this guy as a crazy, right-wing lunatic, and then at the end has to complement the guy on being more well spoken than what he expected.
LOL


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if the MSM has been airing video of Congressmen's town halls, but I assume it has. I wonder if the average TV viewer wondered why BO got such softball questions versus those directed to congressmen at their townhalls.

I quickly glanced at the Boston Herald this morning and did not see anything about the "lawfully armed man" although their stories made it clear that the audience was carefully handpicked.

Obama was disappointed he didn't get tougher questions?! Sure. Just like he was surprised about the Gates question by his hometown newspaper at his health care press conference.

But when the president has to resort to answering questions about "death panels" you gotta know it's not going as expected.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Add Nuclear Power Plants to the list.


Isn't there only one? ;-)


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

At the moment. However, I believe the town was talking about taking Unit 2 by eminent domain and starting their own.
#-o

UnionLeader.com - New Hampshire news, business and sports - Seabrook discusses taking nuclear plant by eminent domain - Tuesday, Jan. 10, 2006

UnionLeader.com - New Hampshire news, business and sports - Unlimited takings: Thinking beyond the Kelo ruling - Sunday, Jan. 29, 2006


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

We now know of the guy with the gun. What about the 10 year old girl in the not so "randomly" selected audience?

You really, really need to follow th elink below, but i have posted some excerpts:

The little girl who talked about mean signs at the Obama town hall (8/12: facebook page gone) - AR15.COM



> The second person "randomly" selected to ask a question was a young girl called Julia Hall from Malden MA (asks question at 29 mins 25 secs into the video).
> 
> Julia read the following question off a piece of paper: "As I was walking in I saw a lot of signs outside saying mean things about reforming healthcare. How do kids know what is true and why do people want a new system that can help more of us".
> 
> This randomly asked question gave Obama the perfect opportunity to dismiss talk about "death panels that will pull the plug on Grandma" and to blame Republicans for everything. Over on the town hall comments thread at AR15.com a user by the name of AtomicPunk09 discovered someone on facebook who might possibly be Julia's mother and had a photo of her with Obama:


Lookie, lookie:












> Another "coincidence" is that Julia said she lives in Malden MA and Kathleen Manning Hall's campaign contributions list the occupation "Legal Asst, Looney and Grossman LLP" and a home address in Malden MA:
> 
> Kathleen Manning Hall Campaign Contributions and Donations -- Huffington Post
> 
> ...


The guys on this sites should be police detectives.

Maybe Chrissie should interview her in his hardball style on PMS NBC.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Well played by Mr. Kostric. I don't think he could have spoken any better. Chris Matthews is a real asshole and he got owned here.


"Maybe some of the people they bused in from Massachusetts were alarmed, but we're not really concerned about them."

"They already have their health care scheme and their socialism going in their state. They should probably keep it over there."

Awesome


----------



## nra suporter (Aug 29, 2009)

Great post got to love nh I bet the liberals are goin nuts over this haha


----------

